# There are women who will take a stray guy in and would keep him if they did not snore so loud!



## Redd Capp (Jan 16, 2012)

I have confirmed this by staying countless nights at missions and shelters...They are filled with are men that snore way too loud or have no rythem. I know there are women out there who hate to sleep alone and there are good men to fill up that emtpty space in there beds if and only if there bedside manners were accepital. Seems that missions are full of teeth grinders and industrail snorers who sound like steel mills and Lumber Yards...Thats there real problem...Mine? I fight in my sleep and my parter wakes up with two black eyes. Perhaps if both partners took 2 percahets and a beer before they go to bed they would last the night. I dont know why women love us-We grow hair in funny places and smell bad.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Jan 16, 2012)

yeah sure..im sure your gf walks into walls often to  i dont get hetro chicks and gay men....why would u come anywhere near us? we are fucking loathsome and disgusting


----------



## wizehop (Jan 16, 2012)

So are you proposing a new business venture where you shack up lonely ladies with homeless men?


----------



## wrkrsunite (Jan 16, 2012)

A milf for every hobo.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 16, 2012)

wrkrsunite said:


> A milf for every hobo.


brilliant idea. Now, just to let you know I'm serious about being in your
portfolio of offerings...


----------



## frzrbrnd (Jan 17, 2012)

milfs for some, tiny anarchy flags for others.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Jan 17, 2012)

"i for one welcome our new milf overlords"


----------

